# K9 Advantix II - False Hopes?



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Well we've pretty much determined that Suki's recent breakouts are from insect bites either flea or mosquito. She's been getting Trifexis monthly, but it doesn't stop the bugs from biting.

We heard about K9 Advantix - the only product currently on the market that not only kills but supposedly REPELS fleas, ticks and mosquitos. Has anyone tried this yet?

She got her first treatment last night - so we'll see within a few days or so if she continues to breakout or get bit. But is this product too good to be true?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Have you thought of using a natural product to stop the critters from getting on her in the first place?

I use garlic and apple cider vinegar in Ky's food and she's into EVERYTHING ... water, sand, trees, woods, swimming, etc. I found one tick on her yesterday and it was half dead when I pulled it out of her. 

There are lots of other natural things that you can use ... they are cheaper, last longer, and they smell nicer too!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been using Advantix II for the last year and haven't found a flea or tick since.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Kyleigh - we've tried apple cider vinegar,but she HATES the taste. Won't get near it. Haven't tried garlic - I thought dogs couldn't have it?

Gator - Thanks for letting me know. We are dealing with monthly boughts of welts all over her body. We live is South FL where it never gets quite cold enough to kill the damned bugs. We've had to keep her away from her favorite play spots recently because its so bad - we just want her to be able to play with her buddies at her favorite park without ending up covered in hot spots!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I use that. I like it, but I found it to only be effective for about 21-22 days, in the height of tick season. No mosquito bites though.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I was reading on the forum yesterday or day before about a pre-made product...a few people posted on the use and were quite happy with!

Ky - this is the other thing I mentioned I had heard about...

SENTRY Natural Defense<sup>®</sup> - Natural flea, tick and mosquito treatment


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I have had good results with K-9 Advantix.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ky- how much garlic/acv per body weight?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> I was reading on the forum yesterday or day before about a pre-made product...a few people posted on the use and were quite happy with!
> 
> Ky - this is the other thing I mentioned I had heard about...
> 
> SENTRY Natural Defense<sup>®</sup> - Natural flea, tick and mosquito treatment


We actually have had a couple dogs in the clinic that have had bad reactions to this product.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I checked the link and the Sentry natural product looks interesting...I'll have to do some research and get some reviews. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

TimberGSD2 said:


> We actually have had a couple dogs in the clinic that have had bad reactions to this product.


 
What were the reactions. How many have had reactions to Advantex, revolution, frontline, trifexis, sentinal...?
I agree, any dog can be allergic to anything be it natural or drug, but I think the former would be treated with benedryl, whereas pesticide causes neurological disorders, kidney failure, skin issues, anemia.

Best to try the spray on. Test a small area on self first. Then perhaps a dime size spot in a sensitive area on the dog, like the arm pit (hairless area to see if skin reaction that could mean to avoid).


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I am not a fan of using everything a conventional vet hands out to "fix" problems. I like to prevent, as naturally as possible. I've learned from horrible mistakes in the past, that affected my pet's health. 

I had a cat who almost died from the tick / flea repellant, so I simply quit using it. Nowadays, my cats don't go outside so no issue there. 

My last dog I used Revolution on her ONCE ... it burned the fur and her skin and I've never touched anything "chemical" since. I called the vet to ask and his response; oh, yeah, that does happen sometimes, just not very often ... Switched vets ...

For me, prevention is the key. I make Kyleigh's food ... she gets a 1/2 teaspoon chopped up garlic, and a tablespoon of ACV in her meal every day. Since it's mixed in with her food, she eats it. I always put something super gross in her food (tripe, sardines, etc.) and it hides the smell of the garlic LOL (at least I can no longer smell the garlic, b/c the sardines and fresh tripe are just NASTY!)

Here are two links about the benefits of ACV

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs

Apple Cider Vinegar - A Holistic Remedy for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article

And here's a link about the benefits of garlic:

Garlic for Dogs | Is Garlic Safe for Dogs?

If you're going to go "natural" I would suggest meeting with a natural vet. I don't do the "natural" thing by myself. I have a holistic vet that I bring my zoo to. Some stuff is easy and I have no problem doing it by myself, but when it comes to diet, and then adding a bunch of stuff for prevention, I want to check with an expert before I simply hand it to my dog. 

There will always be someone who will jump up and say ... DON'T use this / that b/c I know of something bad that happened ... I'm suggesting (not saying) use natural b/c I've had horrible results with "conventional" in a lot of areas, not just fleas / ticks. Read up on the information, and talk to other people that use a natural way ... then make up your own mind. 

Good luck with whichever method you choose.


----------



## showdog90 (Oct 21, 2012)

I use Advantix II, and have had no issues with flea or ticks.


----------

